# OpenTip Crazy people



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

OK these folks are crazy..lol..on my cat furniture project thought about maybe getting some camlocs and dowels to hold the flat panels to the rails, this way I could ship them flat and let customer put it together real easy, you know the little quarter turn deal that pulls in the pin(dowel). found the perfect ones at a place called Opentip min order was 75, which is fine 75 cams 75 dowels is a good start just to check it out, total was $19.50 not bad, then I put in my zip and they wanted $33 to ship...what...these people are crazy for a hand full of screws that wgt less then a pound, man where are they shipping from, checked and they are Cambridge, MA, really Cambridge, MA to Arkansas for $33 no way, contacted them on live chat, after 20 mins they said we can do $11. I don't think so, anybody got another source for these cams and dowels that are dealing with reality a little better.


----------



## jschaben (Apr 1, 2010)

I dunno, might try here
http://www.wwhardware.com/fasteners-table-hardware/fasteners/connectors
I looked and their shipping didn't seem outrageous. Not sure about there prices as I don't usually shop for that stuff.:smile:


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

jschaben said:


> I dunno, might try here
> http://www.wwhardware.com/fasteners-table-hardware/fasteners/connectors
> I looked and their shipping didn't seem outrageous. Not sure about there prices as I don't usually shop for that stuff.:smile:


Thank you, nice find, now they are reasonable, ground shipping $6.95 I don't know what these other people are thinking


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Can you post an image or a link to what you are referring to?








 







.


----------



## GoNavy429 (Oct 7, 2013)

cabinetman said:


> Can you post an image or a link to what you are referring to?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Already order 20 of each from the site jschaben recommended. They are the Titus Series 5 RTA Cams 19mm Material Thickness and the Titus Series 5 RTA Twinstart Dowels 5mm Screw In here are the links 

http://www.wwhardware.com/titus-series-5-rta-cams-t5615mm-cam
http://www.wwhardware.com/titus-series-5-rta-dowels-t5dowel

only got 20 of each, until I figure out if they will work for me.


----------



## martin407 (Oct 22, 2013)

I like it a lot. You know precisely what your talking about exactly where other people are coming from on this issue.


----------

